# Balnearios in San Juan Cosala



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Greetings Fellow Expats!

Regarding the subject, which is better? Going to the side open to the general public or getting a day pass at the Termal Cosala hotel on the extreme right? Thoughts?
Thanks.


----------

